# Grieg Lyric Pieces



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Recommended recordings? I have pieces from Books 5 & 9 from an MP3 Grieg collection. Since I just ordered the sheet music to his complete lyric pieces, I'd like a full set at one point, though it can span multiple performers if need be. Not really in a rush to order them as it will be some time before I can play the pieces, but I'm always on the lookout!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Gilels* is an absolute classic (DG), but it is only around 1/3 or so of the pieces.

The others I have include *Austbø* (Brilliant Classics, complete & at budget price) which is decent.

I haven´t heard *Andsnes*´ selection, but it is probably worth digging into, it´s Grieg´s own piano though and may sound a bit "strange". *Knardahl*, another Norwegian, could be interesting too (complete):


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Sonata, if you want a really good recording, check out a guy named "Einar Steen-Nøkleberg". Andsnes is terrible and unromantic, Knardahl is pretty boring and Austbø is okey enough (<- he got some fantastic debussy interpretations).

He have recorded almost everything of Grieg. And you can find it on spotify.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)




----------

